# First attempt at cheese-making



## AppleBottomsHerd (Jul 2, 2010)

Tried to make cheese last week. I had read somewhere that you could use a plastic freezer container with small holes drilled for draining instead of a cheese mold. So I put some in that and some in a cheese cloth - let drain for HOURS ... the result never dried, you could still squeeze out liquid by pushing slightly. My husband and daughter tried it and said it didn't taste bad - hubs said it needed more salt - but I just threw it away. I'm going to try again but got a little discouraged. What must I have to make good cheese - a must-have supply list?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

What kind of cheese?


----------



## AppleBottomsHerd (Jul 2, 2010)

just plain goat cheese - nothing but a gallon of fresh goat milk, some lemon juice and a teaspoon of salt.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh no - don't get discouraged! but beware - this cheese thing is addictive 
For that kind of cheese all you really need is some butter muslin to drain it in. I have also used an old pillowcase back before I wanted to buy a bunch of stuff in case I didn't like it - not the best but it worked 
and then when it's drained.... add some salt to taste, add some herbs (chives and garlic is our favorite but there's lots else) or make it sweet - pineapple and walnut (maybe coconut), cherries and pecans etc. I just mixed some with some lacto-fermented salsa for a chip dip - YUM!!
Let us know how your next attempt goes...


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You probably did not use enough lemon juice or have the milk hot enough. The acidity of the lemon juice when added to the milk will make instant curd if the milk is hot enough. The curd will EASILY drain in a matter of minutes using cheese cloth. Then you can break up the curd and press it in your home made mold. While the curd is crumbly and broken up add any salt, pepper or herbs before pressing. It is a very simple cheese to make. For a gallon use about 1/4 to a 1/3 of a cup of lemon juice or mix the juice half and half with Apple Cider Vinegar. Bring your milk up quite high to maybe 175 or more. Do not boil it. Add your acid , stir and turn off the heat. Drain when the milk has separated and watch out it's hot!


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Get this culture, and you'll be much happier with the results:
http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/p/140-Chevre-DS-5pack.html


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I was using up milk in the frig, I have a pot that will hold 2 gallons, and the other 1 gallon, all the rest of my SS pots are smaller.
So, I had made one with apple cider vinegar, and dipped it in pancake batter and fried it, it was good. So, I decided to make 1 gallon of that again, and the other one lemon juice (2 gallon).
I had no problem with the vinegar one, the lemon juice one, took about 1/2 tsp more juice, and still the whey was milky. I got about the same yield from 2 gallons with the lemon as I get with 1 gallon of vinegar, I haven't tried the lemon one yet, it just won't drain. It is in the frig and still wet in the middle. I think I need to mix it up and change the butter muslin.

Thanks for suggesting spices to use in the cheese.


----------

